# Shootin Jacks



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

anybody been out shooting jack rabbits lately
well i think i'm going to go out wiht weekend


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

last time i was out shooting jacks was at cristmas when i was home, haven't been out since i got back to wy... one of these days i will get out, maybe tomorrow or sunday, that is if the wind dies down


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Whew, I havent havent even seen any Jacks since november up here in NY. There pretty tuff to, cant get a straight shot when there moving. All I have got is 2.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i have shot 64 jacks since the beginning of march07...


----------

